# Dealing with Insurance Claims



## Lancaster County roofer (Oct 6, 2014)

We had a bad Hail storm go through this summer, so I have been getting a lot of calls from Homeowners that already have an estimate from the insurance. Several requested me to invoice them for an inflated amount to cover the cost of the depreciation that the adjuster appraised. They would want me to present them a rebate check at the end of the project to cover their out of pocket costs. Is this normal or legal? I am new with insurance claims and do not want to get in trouble.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That is a fine example of insurance fraud.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

It might be normal but sure isn't legal and every bit of what's wrong with storm chasers.


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

Is 100% insurance fraud. Unfortunately, is some areas is so commonplace that if you want work need to come up with way to work with insurance companies. Sometimes you can talk to insurance companies directly and get listed as a preferred partner where they reduce or eliminate the homeowners deductible if the homeowner uses you- but then you need to do the job for whatever the insurance estimator says they will pay - and that often times proves not worth while. Will get lots of work, just wont be able to make anything on it.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably best to run away from those folks and instead, learn how the process works. Lot's of money to be made in doing so and then applying what you have learned.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i get those form time to time. they think the insurance company is stupid. ive seen a few that i told that they were lucky there insurance company gave them anything. they all want it done for what the insurance company gives them. what i like now is that most insurance companies also give them 60 - 90 days to get it done and submit proof.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

I always bid the jobs at my normal price and if the insurance is different ,lower, try and see if they missed something other wise my price is what it is. 

This fall had to deal with an adjuster some, The house has thick butt ceder on roof and as siding. They figured good for the roof ,but for the siding they barely wanted to cover the shingles, so I wrote up what I was going to charge if putting the same back on, and the insurance company agreed to the increase price. The house will not be getting the ceder back on it when I redo it in a couple of months. Steel siding and standing seam roof. 

Be honest in what you do and it will not come back around and bit you .


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

It is the norm, but it is insurance fraud.
Explain that to you customer the right way and you will win some of those jobs legally.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

I bid the jobs at my normal price and depending on materials . But some homeowners get more money because of the damaged caused by the roof leak. we only replace the wood and prime it, we don't paint it , and we don't fix nothing inside, like carpet, drywall or wood floors. Some homeowners get paid by damaged too , not only the roof. But if they want a good roof I sell them a good roof.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

JBL said:


> I bid the jobs at my normal price and depending on materials . But some homeowners get more money because of the damaged caused by the roof leak. we only replace the wood and prime it, we don't paint it , and we don't fix nothing inside, like carpet, drywall or wood floors. Some homeowners get paid by damaged too , not only the roof. But if they want a good roof I sell them a good roof.


Interior damage is always an O&P layup typically even with the Good Hands people...

8K 30 sq roof is an extra $1600 in your pocket for handing someone a $500 drywall, paint, and insulation job.


----------

